# how to fry



## LiteTackleChamp

anyone have a good mix for frying fish, i heard some talk awhile back from the gulf guys about a mustard base, anyone have a recipe for that
thanks in advance


----------



## jay b

House of Autry is a commercial made mix that's available in most grocery stores in this area. It comes in all flavors for all meats, Fish, Chicken, Pork, etc. The most important thing to remember is oil temp, as close to 350* F as possible the whole time you're cooking is the key.


----------



## cygnus-x1

Personally I prefer the "O' Natural" method. Simply rub down the skin with salt and pepper and fry them up in a good healthy oil. If you are watching your cholesterol then use Canola oil. Otherwise Olive Oil is fine. If you are cooking a bunch and need the oil to stay viable for a while go with Peanut Oil ... it also adds a good flavor. I love frying turkeys in peanut oil.

Anyway the temp is the key ... the post before maintain the temp to 350 degrees as best as you can.

Once they are done then you can create your own dipping sauces, hot sauces, etc to spice it up.

The only other way I like is to marinate the fish in salt and vinegar overnight. Then dry up the filets / fish and fry as above. This is how they eat fish a lot in the Philippines (and probably other South East Asian countries)

Let us know what you decide and how it turns out.


----------



## Rockstar

House of Autry makes a lemon pepper breader that is great on fish... I usually just add a little plain breader to tone the taste down a bit when i'm using smaller fillets. If i'm fryin' up some thick fillets I like something crispier and more seasoned like Zatarains.

Try using peanut oil too... good stuff.


----------



## Rockstar

2 minutes for an 1nch thick fillet at 350 is a pretty good estimate.


----------



## surfchunker

*deep fry mine*

used a lot of different ones all decent ... I fry mine till it starts to float ....


----------



## Kajun

buy a box of "louisiana fish fry" you can find it at most large supermarkets


----------



## wolfva

I just put some crushed corn chex or corn flakes in a paper bag with flour, salt, pepper, garlic powder, dash of cayenne, paprika, and whatever other seasonings look appealing on that day, shake it up, then drop fish filets into bag, shake again, drop into oil. Or, do the same thing but run the fish through a mixed egg then run it through the breading.

Works good with chicken to.


----------



## Rockstar

Instant potato flakes in your breader will give you a thicker, crispier breading.


----------



## Rockfish1

for something a little different, try crushing up some Cheese Nip crackers to add to your breading... gives it a whole different twist...


----------



## okimavich

You can use just about any cracker for the breading. I've used a mixture of my son's crushed goldfish and sesame seeds on top of salmon.


----------



## SeaSalt

if you want something really crunch, use japanese tempura breader...


----------



## AtlantaKing

How about a beer batter? Take some flour, mix in some salt and pepper, and then pour in enough beer to make a thick batter. Dunk the fish in the batter and fry until it floats. The flour to beer ratio is generally 1:1 by volume. Hint: use 1.75 cups of flour, so you'd need about 1.75 cups of beer, which, by golly, is more than one bottle but less than two. What to do with the left over beer...? :beer:


----------



## Coast'n

egg wash, coat with mix of 1/2 corn meal, 1/2 flour. Fry and sprinkle with salt and a dash of red pepper when they come out.


----------



## fishbait

For something really different, chop up some japanese harusame noodles (dried, also called vermicelli noodles, I think) usually into half inch pieces and add it to your coating. Your oil has to be pretty hot for this to work, but you can test the temperature by dropping a small piece in the oil. It should puff up almost immediately. It makes the outside really crispy!


----------



## notso

crushed funyuns & salt & vinegar potato chips


----------



## Rockstar

Don't forget about the captain crunch or the corn flakes... both work great on chicken as well.


----------



## nine ought

*nothing to it.*



bmcox86 said:


> anyone have a good mix for frying fish, i heard some talk awhile back from the gulf guys about a mustard base, anyone have a recipe for that
> thanks in advance


What you do is cube your fillets into 1" cubes. make sure there is no liquids on your fish, then you dip it in the mustard." I like to double dip them just to make sure it has a good coat of mustard", then you go directly to the fry daddy! What it is it gives you that tartness some people look for in fish,like lemon juice,tarter sauce.etc.


----------



## nine ought

surfchunker said:


> used a lot of different ones all decent ... I fry mine till it starts to float ....


That's right when fish and chicken come to a float thats when you know there ready.


----------



## Rockfish1

forgot to mention before I like to let the fish sit open on a plate in the fridge for about an hour or longer after breading to allow the breading to set up before frying... it'll stay on the fish a lot better then frying right after breading...


----------



## jcreamer

Kajun said:


> buy a box of "louisiana fish fry" you can find it at most large supermarkets


Bass Pro Shop has some. I bought two containers of it but will try it tonight.

I usually used one bowl of milk, one bowl of flour and corn meal mix. I have a fairly large deep fryer and I use peanut oil. (I catch heck from friends because I only use the oil twice and throw it away.)


----------



## fishinmama

got a dandy lil recipe that comes out alot like a japanese tempora batter -- i'll have to look for it if anyone wants, but the basics are beer & biscuit mix (i use bisquik), egg, some spices, hot oil -- gets really nice and "puffy" and golden probably cuz there is already a leavening agent in the bisquick & in the beer.


----------



## JerryB

i prefer to batter if i am deep frying. buy some different batter mixes and test them out. I would stay away from olive oil for deep frying fish. i personally use canola oil or corn oil whichever is on sale that week. you can add a small amount of crisco or lard to the oil if you like a crispier finish, it does make a difference.

someone mentioned keeping the temp at a constant 350-375 and i agree that is important. don;t let it go too hot (fire hazard) and if it gets too cold the quality of the fish suffers. 

don;t forget to get some hush puppie mix and some onion for onion rings  

cheers
jerry


----------



## The Crew

*Just Flour*

I season it with salt & pepper sometimes, I've started using red pepper more, found I love the kick. Sometime I use lawrys season salt. But as far as coating goes, I have tried a lot of them and never found one I like so I stick with flour and the seasonings. But the other guys are definitely right about the heat of your oil. It's true with everything you fry. The key to crispness and keeping it from being soggy and coming out like mush is a high temp on the oil.
Here to good eating! Enjoy!


----------



## fishbait

For those of you who do not use/have a thermometer, here's a little trick to know when the oil is hot enough. Touch the tip of your chopstick to the bottom of the wok and see if bubbles come up. If they come out immediately, the oil is ready. If they are slow or not there, then the oil is not hot enough.


----------



## AtlantaKing

Or for those of you sans chopsticks (or have plastic ones  ), a piece of onion works well too. The oil is at the right temperature if a 1"x1" square of onion dropped in sinks to the bottom and then floats immediately. If the onion sits on the bottom for more than a second, it's too cold. If it floats without sinking to the bottom, it's a bit too hot.


----------



## The Crew

AtlantaKing said:


> Or for those of you sans chopsticks (or have plastic ones  ), a piece of onion works well too. The oil is at the right temperature if a 1"x1" square of onion dropped in sinks to the bottom and then floats immediately. If the onion sits on the bottom for more than a second, it's too cold. If it floats without sinking to the bottom, it's a bit too hot.


thats cool ak


----------



## HellRhaY

cygnus-x1 said:


> The only other way I like is to marinate the fish in salt and vinegar overnight. Then dry up the filets / fish and fry as above. This is how they eat fish a lot in the Philippines (and probably other South East Asian countries)
> 
> Let us know what you decide and how it turns out.


don't forget to add soy sauce on the vinegar and salt and pepper.

anyways, how you know that it's how they do it in the philippines?


----------



## okimavich

AtlantaKing said:


> Or for those of you sans chopsticks (or have plastic ones  ), a piece of onion works well too. The oil is at the right temperature if a 1"x1" square of onion dropped in sinks to the bottom and then floats immediately. If the onion sits on the bottom for more than a second, it's too cold. If it floats without sinking to the bottom, it's a bit too hot.


Or for those of you sans patience, you could go out and get some sort of kitchen safe thermometer (instant read, candy, infrared/laser).


----------



## fingersandclaws

Are you guys telling me you can't eyeball it? Or just stick you finger in real quick? Jeez, looks like we got ourselves some flower pickers.


----------



## fishbait

Fingers, you gotta tell everyone about your trick you told me about last time. Or should I..... opcorn:


----------



## fingersandclaws

fishbait said:


> Fingers, you gotta tell everyone about your trick you told me about last time. Or should I..... opcorn:


Huh???? What trick???


----------



## fishbait

fingersandclaws said:


> Huh???? What trick???


Well, when I was dipping my chopstick into the oil to test the temperature, you walked up to me and said "you gotta lick it before you stick it in".  :redface:


----------



## fishinmama

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!

you guys oughta create a book of some of these "quotes"!!!!


----------



## fingersandclaws

Way to look out for our reputation Fishbait. BTW, for all concerned, happily married, 2 kids


----------



## baitslingin

im kinda partial to fryin with first salt and pepper the fillets , then an egg/milk wash, next coat with crushed up pepperidge farms goldfish. then fry 2 minutes or so a side. mmmmmm


----------



## redneckfisherman

bmcox86 said:


> anyone have a good mix for frying fish, i heard some talk awhile back from the gulf guys about a mustard base, anyone have a recipe for that
> thanks in advance


in answer to your question if it hasnt already been answered (i didnt read every post) The way i do that is put mustard in a bowl (plain or mixed with water/milk etc.) then batter it with flour or fish fry batter instead of rolling the fish in plain milk/water/ whatever... i do that more often than not... anyway... if its been answered then disregard this post


----------

